# Recommendation for wireless broadband



## Square Mile (12 Sep 2008)

Hello all

I am currently using Irish Broadband who have recently decided to introduce a 10gb limit on downloads.  I have found their performance to be abysmal anyway and this is a good opportunity to change providers.

As I am in short term accomodation I cannot sign up to a 12 month fixed line agreement with Eircom etc, hence using Irish Broadband in the first place. Can anyone recommend an alternative non fixed line broadband solution e.g. ClearWire, Mobile broadband (3, O2 or Vodafone), with preferably a 6 month minimum term contract.  Which has the best coverage in the South Dublin area and what are the expected speeds?

Any personal recommendatins would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks in advance

SM


----------



## c00lcarl (23 Sep 2008)

Try the government broadband information site for available services in your area [broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (23 Sep 2008)

Im not being smart here but...why would anyone with a good wireless service recommend it to others thus increasing contention and leading to dimuntiton of service?


----------



## Wexfordman (24 Sep 2008)

1) Perhaps to help out a friend, be neighbourly etc
2) Or perhaps because the service you get off of your wireless ISP deserves promotion as its a good product
3) Perhaps because the smaller Wireless ISP's dont have a significant marketing budget, and rely on word of mouth from satisfied customers
4) Or perhaps, being purely selfish, that you want to ensure the Wireless ISP who is your service provider stays in business, and grows his customer base allowing him to finance and upgrade his network ?
5) Suport local investment and jobs
6) I for one know that if my ISP goes under, I'm back to dial up

These are the reasons why I have always recommended the Wireless ISP I use, and have always had an excellent service from him, and I never hesitate to recommend him to people. I get my BB from a regional WISP in East Cork, AirwaveInternet, and find them to be excellent, and well worth promoting. No commercial connection with this company, not employed by them, just a very hapy customer who wants to see them continue to do well. 

I am sure there are many similar people and service providers in the same situation. If your provider gives a poor service, he wont get referrels, simple as that, but if they offer a good service, why the hell not tell people about it.
Wexfordman


----------



## Guigsy (24 Sep 2008)

I think BT do a 6 month contract - i know they used to anyway, plus there customer service is a lot better here than in the UK.


----------



## rmelly (24 Sep 2008)

Not recommending, buy FYI, 3 have a top-up based 3G offering, €99 for modem, then €25 a month for 10Gb :

http://www.3ireland.ie/broadband/3pay.htm

Not sure if vodafone or others have an equivalent.


----------



## brendanyumo (26 Sep 2008)

Stay well away from clearwire.Their service is appaling.don't touch them with a bargepole.


----------



## gebbel (26 Sep 2008)

brendanyumo said:


> Stay well away from clearwire.Their service is appaling.don't touch them with a bargepole.


 
I'm with Clearwire and find them reliable enough. The main issue I have them them is the slow download/ surfing speeds at peak times. I am also paying €39.99/ month for a 2 Mbps maximum download speed. There are more competitive prices for wireless broadband.


----------



## brendanyumo (26 Sep 2008)

gebbel said:


> I'm with Clearwire and find them reliable enough. The main issue I have them them is the slow download/ surfing speeds at peak times. I am also paying €39.99/ month for a 2 Mbps maximum download speed. There are more competitive prices for wireless broadband.


I used to be a customer of theirs.The "service" was dreadful.Calls to them were a waste of time.The worst company i've ever had the misfortune to deal with.


----------



## pator (29 Sep 2008)

BT do a six month contract.
They sometimes get a lot of complaints - particularly over on boards, but I have found the service fine over the past couple of months.

Also if you are in education o2 mobile are doing a deal for 3rd level students.


----------



## ajapale (29 Sep 2008)

pator said:


> BT do a six month contract.
> They sometimes get a lot of complaints - particularly over on boards, but I have found the service fine over the past couple of months.
> 
> Also if you are in education o2 mobile are doing a deal for 3rd level students.



Do BT do _wireless_ broadband?


----------



## pator (29 Sep 2008)

Apologies, I was mixing up the request for wireless with non fixed line providers. Sorry. 

(OP you should note though that there is no longer a year long committment to get a fixed line in the first place and once you have that there are six month contract providers of broadband out there)

Either way sorry for my mistake with the wireless/non fixed line issue


----------

